# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  dbgrid

## prettynina

یه dbgrid دارم که با کلیک کردن روی هر سل اون محتوای اون سل باید توی یه memo نمایش داده بشه.
کدشو نمیدونم چی باید بنویسم
ممنون میشم از راهنماییتون

----------


## ghabil

procedure TForm1.DBGrid1CellClick(Column: TColumn);
begin
  Memo1.Text := Column.Field.AsString
end;

----------

